# Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator



## shirley (Jun 7, 2008)

I am trying to get out of town on Monday and trying to cool down my refrigerator.  In doing so, I have discovered a problem and hoped someone has experienced this and can help me figure it out.  This is what I have so far.  My vehicle is a Pleasure-Way Plateau and the refrigerator is model # RM2353.  It is working great with propane, but not plugged into 110 volt.  Everything else appears to power up fine when I plug the RV in.  I also tried disconnecting the 12 volt battery system with the little quick connect key, but still no go.  I am not sure if it is working on 12 volt, but I don't think it is.  I turned it on and ran it on 12 volts for 20 minutes and I just wasn't convinced that the coolness I felt in the freezer section was left over from my propane test, cause the fins inside the frig were not cold as they were in the propane phase.  I opened up the outside bottom vent where the actual refrigerator plugs in, (or is this something else?)  There appears to be no power there.  I tripped the breaker inside under the refrigerator in the little door by the heater, but it appears to have no affect.  What am I missing.... Is there another fuse somewhere or should I pry up the board over the wheel well and make sure all the connections are good to the inverter?  I am at a loss how to proceed.... HELP


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 7, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

Hey shirley, welcome to the forum.  Try your test cool down for 2 or more  hours.  The first few times I tried to check my refridgerator it didn't seem to be working/cooling, but after a long cool down test period it actually was working.  Any way give it a longer test period.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

I agree with DL ,, and also welcome to the forum ,, are u tyring it on 12volt also ,, but i see where u posted that the recpt in the fridge bay was not working ,, try unplugging it and plug into the other plug ,,, did u test the recpt with a meter ???? if so ,, u may have a bad recpt. but then again try as DL stated ... it takes a few hr's for the fridges in these things to get cold ,, they are not like u'r home fridge ,, they do not  have freon in them and a compressor ,, but let us know back on the results      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

Test the outlet to see if your getting 110v.  I had to replace a fridge outlet in on an older 89 Winn after replacing the board (unneeded but was told that was the problem it would not run on 110v).  After I replaced the outlet it ran fine after the 24 hour cooling period (overnight).  Use an outlet tester.....good luck


----------



## shirley (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

Good Morning, DL, 730, and Archer,   Thanks so much for the help.  I found a little plug-in receptacle tester in the tool box and tried it.  No power at the outside vent plug. where I think the refrigerator plugs in.   Then I went in the RV and tested one receptacle inside, no power! Ah hah, now we are getting somewhere.  Another receptacle in the back living area did have power.... Lying in the floor by that receptacle, That's when I noticed it.  The wonderful sight none of my literature clearly mentioned.  The mother lode of breakers and fuses for the living area. One was marked for the refrigerator, a receptacle and something else and low and behold it was tripped! (So here is a little heads up to any Pleasure-Way Plateau owner out there needing to know where your back living area fuse and breaker area is:  It is on the front of the seat under the TV area, down near the floor.  I thought the literature was leading me inside the little door by the heater and inside are 3 electrical connections, one for the refrigerator, one for the electric sofa/bed, and the other for something else.  They do appear to have a tiny trip button on top of each connection junction, but it didn't reset my refrigerator problem.  So if you are experiencing odd electrical problems, try there, but then look further along the base of the wall  to the left on the seat support)   .    So Yeah, and Thank you all!  Now I am off to see the world and my food won't spoil while I'm out there.  This particular problem solved I do believe.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

Have fun exploring the world.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Re: Electrical issues with Dometic 3-way refrigerator

well ,, see shirley u are not so dumb ,, in the rv sense ,, u found out that most all rv's have hidden plugs and breakers and such ,, somtimes u just have to explore ,, and it's not in the manual ,, but glad u got it figured out    :approve:  :approve:


----------

